# 20 Foster Homes Needed For Hording Situation. GTA



## Rabbit Hero (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello everyone. I volunteer for Rescue Angels Society located in the GTA. We are in desperate need of foster homes for a hording situation we have become aware of. The rabbits are being kept in extremely dirty cages, with no time to run outside. They are under groomed and most are over weight due to lack of excersize. We can provide cages, toys, blankets, bowls and veterinary care. We only for help with food and litter. 

Please pm myself (Lindsay Yerkie, Brampton) via Facebook or through Rescue Angels Society (again via Facebook) for more details if you are interested in helping. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 21, 2016)

Too far for us.


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Jul 21, 2016)

Thank you for thinking of us though.


----------



## PetesM (Jul 22, 2016)

Are there any particular items you could use donated? If so, could you provide shipping info?


----------

